

Reducing spam and encouraging helpful behaviors in web 2.0 sites by pairing up users randomly. - amichail

Would something like that make sense?<p>Imagine for example on a social news site pairing up users randomly when they log in.<p>You would be able to see the activities of your partner in real-time. You could help each other and even report on each other in case of spamming.<p>Since this partnership lasts the entire session, you will feel some connection to your partner and a greater sense of responsibility in ensuring things go well.
======
robg
Watch this fantastic talk if you haven't seen it already:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143>

He randomly pairs players in games to complete boring tasks (e.g., tagging
photos) in a fun way (e.g. Predict what the other person is thinking).

------
ekanes
Very cool idea. To play devil's advocate though, it might require a heck of a
lot of explanation, which might prove distracting when you might be better off
helping people use the application.

A couple places it might work nicely though - established web 2.0 sites or
places like Second Life where having a buddy might make venturing into unknown
territory feel safer.

Good luck with it.

------
daniel-cussen
Interesting. There are things you'd have to work out (like if someone logs off
before his partner) but it sounds cool.

------
Tichy
Sounds like work - I don't want to work when I log in to a social network.

------
cburgdorfer
why all this "pairing jazz" if i can simply click on "report spam?"

Too much effort for too less benefit, I believe...

------
3KWA
sounds interesting ... should be tried ;)

------
curi
please make it pair you when you hit a button, not when you log in. revealing
your activities to a random person should be opt-in, not opt-out. and people
wouldn't want to do this every time, anyway.

